# Carp on the north end of trinity bay



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Just curious if any other bow fishers ever went out through the marsh out of fort anahuac on the flats and the marsh over there is a world of carp. Me and a couple of buds used to go out there and shoot carp and you can shoot them til you are sick of it they are all over up there I havent done it in years but I chase the redfish around up there in the summer and fall and those carp are still in there in the numbers they used to be.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Some friends and myself shot out there this summer and we did very well. We found no carp but shot a ton of Buffalo!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh yeah....Anahuac has THE best bowfishing tournament in Texas every year. It is normally the 1st or 2nd weekend in August and guys cover a lot of water around Anahuac and the surrounding marsh. We had shot a lot of carp out of there but shortnose gar win numbers tournaments so we are mostly chasing them. Carp and buffs are a lot of fun to shoot but can really weigh down a boat.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Now that I looked them up I guess they are buffalo I definetly am not an expert on them looked like carp to me but after looking them up I can see the difference still fun to shoot though and if anybody needs the practice there is plenty of there.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Ive mostly bowfished that area since we started back in high school even before we had boats we used to shoot at that pump station and on the bridges over the canal in town, then we got older and got boats and we were hell on wheels then. I will have to keep up on that tournament date I think that would be a blast any restrictions on age I would like to take my sons as a team I think they would enjoy the hell out of it and they both shoot well.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

No age restrictions at Anahuac. Some tournaments in Texas will count the kids as shooters and some wont.

The TBA does not yet have the bowfishing tournaments for 2011 listed on their site yet but there will be a bunch and more than a few around SE Texas.

Here are a few off the top of my head.
Trinity River Shootout - April 30-May 1 (Lake Livingston)
Anahuac - Aug 6-7th or 13th-14th
Sam Rayburn - August 27-28th


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Lake Conroe, July 9th.
Anahuac Aug. 13th. Really need a sponsor for this one.


----------

